# Merlin - Are they really dead?



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Just curious . You go to website which is now back up and you look at models and it takes you to competitive cyclist and the only available bike is the extralight. Haven't seen or heard much about them so I am assuming the Extralight is a rebranded Lightspeed?
We are a long ways from the Tom Kellogg days so what the real scoop on Merlin
Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

The Merlin name was sold by American Bicycle Group (Litespeed owners) to Competitive Cyclist in 2011. Now Competitive Cyclist is having Form Cycles build the new Extralight frames for them.


----------

